# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  مباريات المريخ ارقام واحصائيات ممتاز 2012

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رصد مباريات المريخ في ممتاز 2012 م

والذي نتمناه مريخيا صرفا كما كان سابقه

الدورة الاولى 
 
الاسبوع الاول : امام الامل العطبراوي باستاد المريخ وخسرها الفريق صفر/ 1
الاسبوع الثاني : امام الموردة باستاد الخرطوم وفاز بها الفريق 3 /2 باهداف اديكو وراجي وباسكال .
الاسبوع الثالث : امام الرابطة كوستي باستاد المريخ وفاز بها الفريق بسداسية نظيفة سجلها المرعب كلتشي اربعة اهداف وسكواها وراجي
الاسبوع الرابع : امام النيل الحصاحيصا باستاد الكاملين ملعب النيل وفاز المريخ بخماسية نظيفة سجلها سكواها هدفين واديكو وكلتشي ونجم الدين
الاسبوع الخامس : امام هلال كادوقلي باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ بثنائية سكواها واديكو
الاسبوع السادس : امام الخرطوم الوطني باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3 /2 باهداف كلتشي هدفين وسكواها هدف
الاسبوع السابع : امام الهلال باستاد الهلال وخسرها المريخ بهدف بشه
الاسبوع الثامن : امام جزيرة الفيل مدني باستاد ودمدني وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف الباشا وسكواها واديكو
الاسبوع التاسع : امام الاهلي مدني باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 2/ 1 باهداف سعيد مصطفى وموسى الزومه 

الاسبوع العاشر : امام النسور باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 5/ 1 باهداف سكواها هدفين كلتشي هدفين واديكو هدف
الاسبوع الحادي عشر : امام هلال الساحل  باستاد بورتسودان وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف ساكواها هدفين وموتيابا هدف

الاسبوع الثاني عشر : امام الاهلي الخرطوم باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 2/ صفر بثنائية كلتشي هدفين
الاسبوع الثالث عشر : امام الاهلي شندي باستاد شندي وفاز المريخ 2/ صفر باهداف سكواها وكلتشي


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الدورة الثانية

الاسبوع الرابع عشر : امام الامل عطبره  باستاد عطبره وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف رمضان عجب وسكواها والباشا
الاسبوع الخامس عشر : امام الموردة باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف كلتشي هدفين ومصعب عمر
الاسبوع السادس عشر : امام الرابطة كوستي  باستاد كوستي وحقق المريخ التعادل الوحيد له في الممتاز حتى الان 1/1 وسجل هدفه سعيد السعودي
الاسبوع السابع عشر : امام النيل الحصاحيصا باستاد المريخ وفاز المريخ 3/ صفر باهداف كلتشي واديكو والعجب
الاسبوع الثامن عشر : تاجلت مباراته امام الهلال كادوقلي بكادوقلي الى وقت لاحق بسبب المشاركة في الكونفدرالية
الاسبوع التاسع عشر : امام الخرطوم الوطني باستاد الخرطوم وفاز المريخ 7/ صفر باهداف رمضان عجب هدفين واديكو هدفين وسكواها والباشا وسعيد السعودي

مباراته القادمة امام الهلال باستاد المريخ يوم الخميس 20 سبتمبر 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حصل الفريق على 46 نقطة
واحرز الفريق 53 هدفا ودخل مرماه 9

محرزوا الاهداف :

16 أهداف كلتشي 
12 اهداف سكواها 
8  أهداف اديكو 
3 أهداف لكل من احمد الباشا ورمضان عجب وسعيد السعودي
هدفين راجي عبد العاطي
وهدف لكل من فيصل العجب وباسكال ونجم الدين وموسى الزومه ومصعب عمر وموتيابا


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهداف التي دخلت مرمى المريخ 9 أهداف :

هدف مباراة الامل سجله محمدو
هدفي الموردة احمد عادل والبرازيلي باولو سيرجيو
هدفي الخرطوم الوطني سجلهما محمد عبدالمنعم عنكبه
هدف الهلال سجله بشه
هدف الاهلي مدني سجله عماري
هدف النسور سجله دومينيك
هدف الرابطة كوستي سجله منتصر كوه


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق يامريخ السعد والتميز



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*


حليلك امبارح انت كان حطمت الرقم القياسي ياحبيب 
*

----------


## شيبا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					


محرزوا الاهداف :

16 أهداف كلتشي 
12 اهداف سكواها 
8  أهداف اديكو 
3 أهداف لكل من احمد الباشا ورمضان عجب وسعيد السعودي
هدفين راجي عبد العاطي
وهدف لكل من فيصل العجب وباسكال ونجم الدين وموسى الزومه ومصعب عمر وموتيابا





كلتشي  15 هدف  
ساكواها 13 هدف 

هدف المريخ الثاني فى مرمي الامل بعطبرة احرزه ساكواها وليس كلتشي (المباراة كانت غير منقولة تلفزيونيا ) 
من شاهدو المباراة من داخل الملعب  اكدو ان الهدف احرزه ساكواها  وان كلتشي تابع الكرة  لداخل المرمي دون ان يلمسها 
مذيع الراديو نسب الهدف لكلتشي بدلا عن ساكواها  وتسبب فى تلك الربكة فى ظل عدم وجود تسجيل للمباراة  

يمكن لاى من اعضاء الاولتراس الذين رافقوا الفريق لعطبرة  الافادة عن محرز الهدف 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاول رمضان عجب من تسديده خارج 18 
الهدف الثاني محرز الهدف هو ساكواها ومشكور شيبا للتصحيح ولكن المذييع اخطا 
والهدف كان من ناحية الالتراس 
والهدف الثال من الناحيه الاخري واحرزه الباشا 


*

----------


## musab aljak

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					




حليلك امبارح انت كان حطمت الرقم القياسي ياحبيب 



حليلك بتسرق سفنجة وملاية ..

وغيرك بيسرق خروف السماية ..

تصدق فى واحد بيسرق ولاية ..

*

----------


## musab aljak

*مشكور ياجميل ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة شيبا
					

كلتشي  15 هدف  
ساكواها 13 هدف 

هدف المريخ الاول فى مرمي الامل بعطبرة احرزه ساكواها وليس كلتشي (المباراة كانت غير منقولة تلفزيونيا ) 
من شاهدو المباراة من داخل الملعب  اكدو ان الهدف احرزه ساكواها  وان كلتشي تابع الكرة  لداخل المرمي دون ان يلمسها 
مذيع الراديو نسب الهدف لكلتشي بدلا عن ساكواها  وتسبب فى تلك الربكة فى ظل عدم وجود تسجيل للمباراة  

يمكن لاى من اعضاء الاولتراس الذين رافقوا الفريق لعطبرة  الافادة عن محرز الهدف 



تسلم الحبيب الرائع شيبا المبدع
حسب افادة مصدر مقرب الحكم كتب الهدف باسم كلتشي
يعني مسجل رسميا باسم كلتشي رغم ان كل من شاهد الهدف في الاستاد قال ان كلتشي لم يلمس الكرة
زي هدف موسى الزومه في الاهلي مدني اتسجل باسم موسى الزومه واصلا الزومه مالمس كرة الفاول اللعبو موتيابا
*

----------

